# Best way to set up a scope/lens for target/3D?!



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it better to have the fiber pin in front or behind the lens. 

Is one setup better overall?

Is 4x or 6x better for target/3d?


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Put the pin in front of the lens; it'll give you a smaller aiming point while magnifying the target. 4x should be plenty for 3d, but it depends on your eyes and what sight picture you want.


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

3X-4X is the most common lens power for outdoor 3D. Most guys run pin in front of lens. This the most common way that most manufactures make there housings.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

TwentySix said:


> Put the pin in front of the lens; it'll give you a smaller aiming point while magnifying the target. 4x should be plenty for 3d, but it depends on your eyes and what sight picture you want.


I was thinking along those lines, cheers.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Specialty Super Peep Aperture Kit.

How do they work?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/specialty-super-peep-aperture-kit-five-apertures.html

I cant see what the bigger piece does, and the 5 smaller pieces look like they screw into something?!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

scubaseven said:


> Specialty Super Peep Aperture Kit.
> 
> How do they work?
> 
> ...


Www.specialtyarch.com

The different size apertures or clarifiers or verifiers, whatever you decide to run, thread INTO the peep


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

bowtecha said:


> Www.specialtyarch.com
> 
> The different size apertures or clarifiers or verifiers, whatever you decide to run, thread INTO the peep


Like this one:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/speciality-super-peep-pro-series-45-degree-hooded-peep.html

Or this:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/specialty-ultra-lite-37-degree-peep-housing-colors.html


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes but they don't have to be hooded, you can get non hooded peeps too, all the specialty archery peeps have threads for there apertures, verifiers, and clarifiers


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

bowtecha said:


> Yes but they don't have to be hooded, you can get non hooded peeps too, all the specialty archery peeps have threads for there apertures, verifiers, and clarifiers


This is true and they are very useful in the target/3d world, when you are experimenting or making changes in your sight setup. I always use a Specialty Pro Series hooded peep with my 3d setups.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

bowtecha said:


> Yes but they don't have to be hooded, you can get non hooded peeps too, all the specialty archery peeps have threads for there apertures, verifiers, and clarifiers


Thanks.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

So if I put a 4x or 6x lens on, I dont actually get 4x or 6x magnification?!


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

scubaseven said:


> So if I put a 4x or 6x lens on, I dont actually get 4x or 6x magnification?!


Anyone?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

scubaseven said:


> So if I put a 4x or 6x lens on, I dont actually get 4x or 6x magnification?!


Not necessarily. The farther you move the scope out, the more it will magnify.

Run it short, and a 4x lens might only be giving you 2x


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

scubaseven said:


> Anyone?




6X lens is a "terrible description".

So,
6X lens
is also sometimes called a 0.75 diopter lens.

So,
let's say you measure 27.5-inches (70 cm) from the back side of the lens to the FRONT of your eyeball.

ACTUAL increase in image size is BARELY 200%, double size image,
for a lens labeled "6X".

As the distance between your eyeball and the lens increases,
your IMAGE looks slightly BIGGER.

AS the distance between your eyeball and the lens gets shorter,
the IMAGE looks smaller.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

scubaseven said:


> So if I put a 4x or 6x lens on, I dont actually get 4x or 6x magnification?!


In all honesty, ESPECIALLY if your going to be using this for 3d don't get anything above a 4x, it's really not needed a common lens power for 3d is anywhere 2-4 power.

Keep in mind the MORE magnification you have the more movement your going to see in your sight picture unless you can hold very steady


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Mahly said:


> Not necessarily. The farther you move the scope out, the more it will magnify.
> 
> Run it short, and a 4x lens might only be giving you 2x


Ok, sweet, thanks.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> 6X lens is a "terrible description".
> 
> So,
> 6X lens
> ...


Yep, I saw that on another thread.

That was why I was asking.

cheers


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

bowtecha said:


> Keep in mind the MORE magnification you have the more movement your going to see in your sight picture unless you can hold very steady


Yep, means I will have to be even quicker now.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

scubaseven said:


> Yep, means I will have to be even quicker now.


Please tell us you're joking...lol!!


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

montigre said:


> Please tell us you're joking...lol!!


I do move around a bit.

I have a back problem (currently in the process of getting it fixed) and that does not help.

I can still shoot really well to 30m all day, but past that I have to be "in the zone" to take a shot.


----------

